# Thread fin rainbows--only for the brave!



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The Petco in Casa Linda shopping center (Buckner and Garland Road) has these fish in two different tanks. They are not identified or priced. They look pretty healthy, unlike most of the other fish in the store.

This place is a pet death camp. I didn't bring any home because I have no room, don't have a quarantine tank to keep them in for 3 months, and have decided not to buy fish from any mass-market stores. But if some other brave soul wants to rescue these little beauties, I would love to know how it turns out.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is this the one down the road from where bouquite pet shop use to be... they need to get some one that knows there stuff.
I'd be willing to rescue them if they could go in the 55. not sure how rainbows and angels would do together.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

its going to depend on the angels.

full grown thread fins should be ok with 90% of the angels out there.

also remember these fish have very tiny mouths and throats so you need very small food. they are also not the most agressive eaters so that could be a issue as well.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay thanks for the info... um to get them and see how the angels handle them or not... I do have small angels in the tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, this store is near the location of the now-closed Boutique Pets.


----------

